# how aggressive are cyclids??



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

for my next tank (my fish are all itty bittys) I want larger fish and I really like jewel cyclids.... but how aggressive are they and what other fish are they going to be okay with?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

" It does well with convicts, firemouths, and other medium sized cichlids."
from this link http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_jewel.php


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

go african cichlids! malawian peacocks rule!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldn't keep jewels with "itty bitties" as you call them. Jewels can be very aggressive. Even more so if they decide to breed. They can easily decimate a tankful of fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lisachromis @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> I wouldn't keep jewels with "itty bitties" as you call them. Jewels can be very aggressive. Even more so if they decide to breed. They can easily decimate a tankful of fish.


Or they could be food!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

If it comes out of africa, for the MOST part you can assume 2 things til you learn otherwise:

1) it's rugged

2) its probably mean and can handle itself.

Any bird reptile or fish i have encountered thusfar from africa have met these 2 criteria famously


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: how aggressive are cichlids??*

For a start if you want to keep cichlids I suggest that you learn how to spell it first :lol: . Secondly jewels are one of the most aggressive cichlid I know, a breeding pair of jewels are more than capable of killing any malawi or Central American cichlid that "choses" to stay in its territory. Dispite their colourful apperance, you are much better off suited with fish like angels or flag cichlids, they're one of the only types of fish that would be compatable with your "Itty bitties" anyway.
Jewel cichlids will more than deffinatly end up dominating more than half of your system.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: how aggressive are cichlids??*



Cichlid Man @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> For a start if you want to keep cichlids I suggest that you learn how to spell it first  :lol: . Secondly jewels are one of the most aggressive cichlid I know, a breeding pair of jewels are more than capable of killing any malawi or Central American cichlid that "choses" to stay in its territory. Dispite their colourful apperance, you are much better off suited with fish like angels or flag cichlids, they're one of the only types of fish that would be compatable with your "Itty bitties" anyway.
> Jewel cichlids will more than deffinatly end up dominating more than half of your system.


In my experience i find this so far off base as to border on travesty.

NOTHING i have EVER kept has EVER matched africans, especially tangenikans (sp?) for thier ability to absolutely DESTROY whatever tankmates are housed with them.

I have seen more oscars, convicts and dempseys dead by africans than i care to count. Jewels may be mean, but they ain't THAT mean. And the rift lake africans ARE.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been watching this post. First of all, What in the Sam H--- is an itty bitty?  Then, Jewels are one of the laziest chilled cichilds I have ever seen in the company of other aggressive cichlids.
Most territorail fish that guard and protect their eggs and brood are of different behavior.
You want to decide on how large of a tank you will have and then what size fish you're willing to keep. Do some homework ask queustions and visit us regularly. :idea: There are some pretty well informed folks that visit this board. And some of us just learning and willing to absorb all the info. This will help us have a more pleasurable fish-keeping experience. :king: :fun:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: how aggressive are cichlids??*



Thunderkiss @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> Cichlid Man @ Sun Apr 10 said:
> 
> 
> > For a start if you want to keep cichlids I suggest that you learn how to spell it first :lol: . Secondly jewels are one of the most aggressive cichlid I know, a breeding pair of jewels are more than capable of killing any malawi or Central American cichlid that "choses" to stay in its territory. Dispite their colourful apperance, you are much better off suited with fish like angels or flag cichlids, they're one of the only types of fish that would be compatable with your "Itty bitties" anyway.
> ...


Your not far wrong there. In my opinion, an M.auratus is the meanest cichlid.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OK, seems as if we have another " my fish is meaner that your fish" debate starting up here. He he. First of all there are many types of jewel cichlids. The genus Hemichromis is, I believe, what we are talking about here. Many species in this genus are quite fiesty but stay small, so they can't stand up to the larger mbuna. Another factor is that mbuna are more active generally and over the long run will "worry" a jewel to death. Also the water parameters requirements are quite different, so whichever is most comfortable would have an advantage. However, having said that, there are jewels that I would put against any mbuna, any day. One is H. faciatus. Mbuna are aggressive and will defend a territory. Faciatus is downright homocidal. I have never seen an adult in an aquarium with another fish, of any kind.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

You're right about H. fasciatus. No one considers this fish a Jewel. Maybe a Coal, because it will burn anything up that you put in with it. :lol:


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

Kribs are nice...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the the jewel cichlid is usually accociated with hemichromis bimaculatus and there's no debate as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

It's pronounced...Sick~lid...=Cichlid
I would go with no less than a 30 gallon tank for a Jewl Cichlid if you want other tankmates of reasonable size.
Jewels can be quite nasty or really docile, it really depends on the "personality" of each fish. HTH


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think that it's possible for any african cichlid to be labelled as "really docile".
All jewels are born with an instinct to protect their territory from potential threats.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Miss.Soul @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> for my next tank (my fish are all itty bittys) I want larger fish and I really like jewel cyclids.... but how aggressive are they and what other fish are they going to be okay with?


I hope we didn't scare her away.


----------

